

Welcome New Twitter User. Now Get Lost - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/twitter-new-user

======
richardburton
I found that it took me a while to _get_ twitter. None of my non-tech friends
are interested because there is no instant gratification for them. They aren't
interested in following celebrities or finding out about the latest news-links
(two examples of ways you can benefit pretty quickly from Twitter, I guess).
They're not motivated to build up a following because they've spent a lot of
time friending on Facebook and don't want to do that again because "facebook
statuses are the same". They're not interested in keeping up to date with
people they don't know because they already spend enough time keeping up with
the people they do.

For me the addiction to Twitter has come from the number of times serendipity
has occured. I followed a developer who tweeted about a conference where I met
a bunch of cool developers who I followed. They all tweeted about cool stuff
they're working on and through them I've met lots of other great guys and have
been able to build some great apps with some of them. One tweet started all
that. That's why I love it.

